# Serrada Eskrima: Khalid Khan, Cabales Last Interview-19



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 5, 2008)

No Voice but cool!

[yt]BUgWGjSkZFA&NR=1[/yt]


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 5, 2008)

another nice clip


----------



## arnisador (Feb 5, 2008)

Cool!


----------

